# CHICS, s'al·lota des 3.000 fils!



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Chics, estimada!*​ 
*Sa meva menorquina des foro!*​ 
M'agradaria que aquest fos un post inspirat, perquè te'l mereixes; passa, però, que a aquestes hores, ja em diràs tu! Resulta que, després de tantes nits de tradueix que traduiràs, aquesta que em toca dormir, NO HO ACONSEGUEIXO! Però mira que bé! Perquè alguna cosa m'ha dit que vingués a comprovar l'estat dels posts a WR i veig que ja has superat els 3.000!​ 
Quina il·lusió felicitar-te! De veritat (de ben vera, com dieu a sa teva illa!) que m'encanta anar-te trobant per aquí i, tot i que no sempre tenim idees coincidents sobre el que plantegen els fils, entre "naltros" sempre domina el bon rotllo.​ 
També aprofito per donar-te les gràcies per totes les vegades que m'has donat un cop de mà amb les horribles traduccions que m'han tingut ocupada darrerament.​ 
Tinc moltes ganes de conèixer-te "in vivo". In the meantime, moltes i moltes i moltes besades que van des de la falda de Montjuïc fins a... Montmatre??? Bé, _jusqu'à quelque lieu de Paris!_ (has vist, mon français?  El meu ex em deia que el parlava estil "Dalí" )​ 
MONTSE​ 
PER MOLTS POSTS! ​


----------



## Antpax

¡Muchas Felicidades Chics! Tres mil ya, vaya ritmo, y lo mejor de todo, todos buenos, de los que se aprende un montón. Sempre és un plaer coincidir amb tú tant en el forum de català o castellà o qualsevol.

Una abraçada molt fort.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Chics, guapa! Déu n'hi do, la xifra!

*Enhorabona i moltíssimes gràcies per voltar per aquí!!!*

I, *sobretot*, que en vinguin molts més, de posts teus!!

Una abraçada!


----------



## josepbadalona

*Felicidades *Chics, por tus 3000 y pico...

De veras, es un placer encontrarte en el foro francés español.

Te deseo un buen día.
Paquita


----------



## lamartus

*¡Feliz postiversario!*



Siempre es un placer leer tus post. 
Gracias por todo, moltes besades y ¡a por los 10.000! ​


----------



## Eva Maria

Chics, felicitats!

M'encanten les teves explicacions anecdòtiques al voltant d'un tema qualsevol! Fas reflexionar!

No paris durant 3.000 més, tu ets im-pres-cin-di-ble entre tot(e)s nosaltres!

Eva Maria

PS: Per cert, l'Antpax és a punt de caramel pels 2.000 (haurem d'estar atent(e)s)!


----------



## Berenguer

¡Enhorabuena chics por esas 3000 aportaciones de sabiduría!

Y un saludo para Barcelona.

Berenguer


----------



## ernest_

Hola chics. L'accent  mallorquí  menorquí és el més sexy de tots. Moltes felicitats pels 3000 posts, ja pots anar obrint un bòtil de cava!


----------



## aceituna

*¡Muchas felicidades, chics!*

Me encanta encontrarte en el foro.



Inés


----------



## chics

Hola chicotets!
Quina il·lu sortir aquí a les congrats! I arribar als 3.000 també, sort que no haig de bufar espelmes però! Què xulu! I no em faig vella ni res... nomès aprenc però sense que em surtin arrugues ni traus... m'hauré de fer virtual!

*Montse*, tu gairebé m'agafes... d'aquí quatre dies, hop! Tan vella (en posts) com jo. Hauré de córrer! Quina felicitació més maca, m'he emocionat.. moltes gràcies a tu per pensar en mi, que una cosa és que jo digui "coi, tres mil ja!" i altra és que s'hi fixin els altres. I a més fent tant la pilota... jo sí que t'hauré de subcontractar! 
Per cert que de fet estem d'acord la majoria de les vegades, el que passa és que no responc "jo també" cada vegada que escrius un post (sinó tindria... 5000!!!). I també està bé veure les diferències de parla en una mateixa ciutat, per a que es vegi que no tots som iguals, i per nosaltres, que després no sembli que mai no hem sortit de casa, oi? a veure quan ens veiem...

El meu estimat *Antpax*, la hormiga atómica que pone paz -o a veces da un poco de caña- en este pequeño mundo. Moltes gràcies per la teva felicitació i pel teu interés en el català. Siempre es un placer encontrarte por los foros diversos y aprender de tí y contigo. Espero que sigamos coincidiendo a menudo.

*Betulina* des meu cor! Quan he llegit el teu post a sortit un minut el sol aquí a la ciutat de la llum... grisa!  Sempre m'agrada veure't per aquí. Gràcies a tu també.

Muchas gracias, *josepdebadalona*, por la felicitación y por todo el francés que aprendo contigo. Tengo media libreta de apuntes con comentarios tuyos que me has hecho a mí o a otros foreros, siempre tan agradable y cariñosa... y el dibujo de las mariquitas ¡me encanta! Tendré que imprimirlo y ponerlo en la tapa del cuaderno "clases de francés por pepa".


----------



## josepbadalona

chics said:


> "clases de francés por pepa".


 
"por Paquita" si no te importa ...
un petó


----------



## chics

Prenc una mica d'aire... què contenta estic! Quants amics!!! 
Però alguns m'abandonareu si em sentiu, haig de confesar que no tinc accent menorquí, ohhh... Hauria lligat la òstia, eh?

En fi, el meu futur ex, que ni gosa comparar-me amb Dalí, sinó amb una vaca de merda (_une vache espagnole..._ umf!) "y también un poco de aspecto" Grrrr... estarà content. Menys competència per a ell.
O això es creu, ha! 

Llamando a la bruja avería! Muchas gracias a tí también, *Lamartus*. Por acordarte de mí y también por todos tus comentarios siempre interesantes. ¿Eres un tío? Mira, uno a quién tiene que temer mi "toro". 

*Eva María* la veloz!!! Que acaba de nacer y casi me coje ya! Menos mal que ya ha parado un poco con los temas gastronómicos, que me haces entrar un hambre... ¡creo que me engordé dos quilos sólo por ti! en el Louvre se creen que soy caníval, por que cada vez que veo a una tía despelotada con una hoja de parra en plan tanga, cual Eva (María), ya me empiezan a sonar los jugos gástricos...  A mi también me gustan tus comentarios tan simpáticos y frescos. Gracias. 

Muchas gracias también a *Berenguer*, que siempre aporta un montón de detalles interesantes. Y por la felicitación, por supuesto. Como siempre, un placer. 

Ai, *ernest_,* el megacrack de l'anglès-català! No em facis tant la pilota, que si a sobre obro el cava seré una noia d'allò més fàcil!  Moltes gràcies, al·lotet!

*Inés*, muchísimas gracias a ti también. A mí también me gusta encontrarte. Por cierto, tengo un olivo en el balcón y creo que ya deberían haberle salido aceitunas... pero nada. Grr... Voy a recortar unas cuantas fotos tuyas y se las pondré con pinzas de la ropa. Ya ves, me va a ser muy útil (aún más).


----------



## chics

josepbadalona said:


> "clases de francés por pepa".
> 
> 
> 
> "por Paquita" si no te importa ...
> un petó
Click to expand...

Jiji... vale, vale, yo lo decía por "_Josep_ de...". ¡¡¡A partir de ahora Paquita!!! Petonets.


----------



## Cecilio

Hola, Chics, ENHORABONA PEL TEU TERCER MIL·LENI !!!

És un plaer compartir amb tu aquests fòrums de WR.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Fantàstic Chics! Gràcies per tot. Enhorabona, noia.


----------



## krolaina

¡¡FESTA, FESTA!!

¡¡FELICES 3000 CHIC-ITINA!!​Faig un intent, no mi ho tinguis en...en...cuenta.

He de donar-te les gràcies no només (??) per tota l'aiuta que prestas, que es moltíssima!, sinó també per l'afecte amb el que qual em(??) (pfffff) tractes sempre.

És un plaer (gracias Anti, te he copiado) contar amb tu!!

¿Qué tal lo he hecho?  

Por si quieres un avatar...Chic, digo Clic.

3000 besos, Chics.

(A Montse: Nena, Forza Atleti! Estos pobres sí necesitan ánimos...)​


----------



## jonquiliser

*noc noc*

A pesar del riesgo de asustarte  he querido entrar para felicitarte por tus 3000 aportaciones (bueno, ya son más..!); que tus posts los leo siempre con mucho gusto e interés! Gracias por ellos! Y aquí el mensajero con una florecilla para ti


----------



## Gévy

!Felicidades, Chics! Es un placer para mí felicitarte estos 3000 posts, que ya corren hacia los 4000, siempre tan simpáticos.

Buen humor, ganas de ayudar, curiosidad, amistad, saber... No sabría decir cuál de estas cualidades tuyas me gustan más, pero el conjunto de todas ellas hace que tu presencia en el foro de francés-español sea una alegría para todos nosotros.

Un petó,

Gévy


----------



## zazap

Chics!
Vull felicitar-te els +3000 posts des de València. M'agrada coïncidir amb tu en el xicotet fòrum català!
Enhorabona!
zazap.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Felicidades, *Chics*, por tanta entrega y tanto acierto.


----------



## ena 63

Enhorabuena Chics, es siempre un placer leerte, buen humor y buen tino.

Besitos.

Almudena


----------



## chics

Uauuauuauauuu... muchas gracias a todos.

*Cecilio*, gràcies a tu, noi. Aix! "Que me abrumo..." Quina emoció.

*RIU*, merci, sempre m'agrada trobar-te. Moltes gràcies per recordar-te de mi.

¡*Krolita*! Que el otro día te felicitaba YO a tí, ¿qué puedo decirte? Gracias!!! Sobretodo por los dibujos, creo que me voy a poner alguno de vez en cuando. ¡Qué acertado! Por que mi pulga que tiembla de frío empezará a tener calor dentro de poco... ¡y se irá de fiesta!
Superbo el teu català, noia.

Jiji, *Jonqui*, ¡qué mono! No te tomes a mal mis críticas sobre tu nuevo vestido... sólo que el de antes me parecía más "primaveral". (Bueno, va, confieso que lo primero qu he pensado no era "Jiji..." sino más bien un "¡¡¡AAAAGH Ahí llega!!!).

Ah, ma chère *Gévy* (bon, on dit toujours _Guevi_, bien sur, heureussement que tu me sents pas ). Je suis très contente de pouvoir me trouver avec toi dans les forums... Tu est si gentil, te contrataré para que me hagas la pelota un rato cada semana.

*Zazap*, salutacions a València!!! Moltes gràcies!

Gracias también a ti, *Victor Pérez*, por pensar un minutito en mí. Te imagino paseando de lado a lado con tu puro, mientras tecleas con la otra mano... 

Gracias *Ena,* *Almud Ena*. Con licencia para desenfundar lo antes posible. A menudo más rápido que yo, buf, y con más acierto; pero te quiero igual.


----------



## Maruja14

Miles de felicidades, a este ritmo saturas el servidor y nos dejas a los demás sin foro. ¡Córtate!


----------



## Eugin

Acá llego para darle un toque argentino a estas salutaciones tan españolas , ¡salpicadas un poco con un tono francés y otro poco de finlandés!!

Estimada chics, si bien no hemos coincidio muuuucho que digamos, ya que veo que frecuentas más el foro Espa-Francés que otros, siempre es un placer para mí saludar a los foreros que son/ viven en la ciudad más hermosa de España (a mi gusto...) ¡Qué privilegiada eres, chica!!! 

¡Muchas felicidades en tu tercer postiversario!!! ¡Y a ver si nos topamos más por el foro Spa-Eng!!! 

¡Saludetes!!


----------



## chics

Hola mis chicas! Muchas gracias a vosotras también, *Marujilla* y *Eugin*! 

Sí, _Yuyin_, yo también pertenezco al grupo de traidoras que cai abandonaron el foro eng-esp por el francés... (snif!) ¿será por la fama de seductores que tienen? A ver si puedo permitirme hacer doblete... 

As I have no new colors to write, I'll use invisible ink, yupiiiiiiii


----------



## krolaina

No se os puede enseñar nada...


----------



## Railway

Yo también quiero!! Yo también quiero!!

Yo también quiero felicitarte por tus TRES MIL!!! (que barbaridad) primeros posts.

¡Bicos desde Vigo!


----------



## chics

Gracias, *Railway*!!! ¡Petonets a ti también!
(Joder, qué celosa está Kro)


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mil abrazos Chics, por tus tres mil post, ayudas mucho y es un placer encontrarte, disculpa tanta demora pero hasta ahora entre en el "congrats" 

Espero seguirte viendo y disfrutanto de tu buen humor y sabiduria.

Saludos
Rosangelus


----------



## chics

Eeeeh... muchas gracias,* Rosita*, no te había visto... 
¡Un besote bien fuerte!


----------



## alexacohen

Tarde llego, a fe mía.
Poco coincidimos, pero me divierto leyéndote.
Necesitamos más sentido del humor por aquí. 
Lo digo en serio (para variar).
fewlicidadees
(demasiada cerveza el el cumple del Beren, burps sozryy)


----------



## chics

Der nadarvr... hip!


----------



## totor

*¡¡¡todas mis felicitaciones por los tres mil de la chica chics!!!*​


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades Chics. ¡Espero que coincidamos más! Saludos,


----------



## chics

krolaina said:


> No se os puede enseñar nada...


Ahhh... ya me había olvidado! Jijijiji


----------



## chics

¡¡¡Ah, *Totor* y *María*!!!! No os había visto antes, perdón... :-(
Muchas gracias, me hace mucha ilusión que os acordeis de mí.
3000 besos!


----------



## heidita

¡¡Vaya con la chics y sus ideas!! Me encanta el sentido del humor y eso ha sido una gran idea. (No veas, mi marido lleva toda la tarde intentando recordar su apodo. En fin, espero que sus lo consiga.)

De todas formas, aunque solo sea por ese hilo maravilloso ya te mercerías un abrazo, pero en realidad no hacía falta para saber que eres una forera fantástica.

No te mando cervecita hoy, prefiero compartir la de mi joya (el Anti, como era de esperar, le manda unas cuentas), sino un abrazo muy sentido. 

¡¡¡Ya te falta menos para pillarme!!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## chics

¡Jajajaja!

Bueno, teniendo en cuenta que tengo la mitad que tú y que eres tan rápida, no sé si te pillaré... Muchas gracias a tí.


----------

